# Fencing in rocky ground?



## lynnabyrd (Oct 15, 2007)

Does anyone have suggestions for putting fence posts into REALLY rocky ground? 

We're on 30 acres of -I swear- bedrock. The existing fence is pretty much a joke (my four year old could push it over) and we really want to replace the entire perimeter, but in trying to set the first few posts we have found out just _why_ the previous fence was put in so poorly. 

Going down more than 12"-18" is near impossible! We're talking rocks the size of small cars, here. (DH has pulled a few out with the neigbor's dozer, that's how I know) So what can we do? Is there any sort of auger or ??? that will punch through rock? Or is there another way to put in solid fences that don't require posts driven 3'-4'? DH really wants to put in high tensile electric fence around the perimeter, but neither of us can figure out how to get the fence posts deep enough without using dynamite (which is starting to look better all the time, let me tell you!)  

Thanks!
lynn


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I saw this, once.

Imagine a fence post, with a cylinder of wire mesh around it.

The fence post goes on one side, and the rest of it is filled with rocks.

The wooden post is against one side of the rock-filled cylinder, so the fence wire can be fastened to the wood if the fence post.

If that makes sense.


----------



## cfabe (Feb 27, 2005)

Well I don't have any fence building experience, but I wonder if you could anchor the fence posts with guy wires like the power company does on their poles. Dig down to the rock, use a masonry drill to drill a hole and bolt or pin an anchor right into the rock.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

http://www.greenleafforestry.com/greenleafroundwood_005.htm

Buck fence is often used when the ground in extremely hard or rocky.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

lynnabyrd said:


> Does anyone have suggestions for putting fence posts into REALLY rocky ground?
> 
> We're on 30 acres of -I swear- bedrock. The existing fence is pretty much a joke (my four year old could push it over) and we really want to replace the entire perimeter, but in trying to set the first few posts we have found out just _why_ the previous fence was put in so poorly.
> 
> ...


The post doesn't say where your from. But you can do what I'm doing. Plant fast growing trees where you want the corner posts.
I've started to plant Black Locast, They will grow to post size in about 3-4 years.


----------



## Micahn (Nov 19, 2005)

How about renting a bobcat type thing with a jack hammer attachment on it ? Not real sure they rent them with that attachment but I have seen them around places. That would punch right threw your problem.


----------



## turtlehead (Jul 22, 2005)

Wire fencing in a cylinder filled with rocks, as Terri suggested, or poured concrete posts. Haven't done it myself but have read about it. We have rocky areas, too (thankfully not all over though!).


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Here is one of my first ones on the place,really need to be a little bigger.Don't need a Board to Tack Wire to just wrape it around and tie it.Works good for Corners and Gate ways.










big rockpile


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

Are you by chance in Central Oregon? Oh, I remember the fun of fencing there!. We did the wire wrapped rockpile thing with steel t-posts in between. The t-posts didn't always go in real well though. It helped to get an air driven post pounder. Hooked up to the air compressor and either banged it thru the rock or made pretty shapes out of the t-posts.


----------



## sheeplady (Oct 31, 2003)

I had some hi tensile woven wire installed here last year by a professional. The very last section even his auger couldn't get through the bed rock. So, I had to get a well drilling rig in to do the last 30 posts , $50. a hole!!! :Bawling: , but the fence guy paid half of that. Still, I had no choice at that point and I'm guessing it'll outlast me.


----------



## uncle Will in In. (May 11, 2002)

Take junk truck tires and pour about five inches of concrete in them. Put a steel post or pipe in the concrete. Roll them on a homemade sled and drag the posts to where you want to place them. Easy to roll off into place. Two high tensil electric wires will hold a herd of buffalo. 30 feet apart is close enough unless the ground goes up or down. Rockpile corner posts will last longer than most of us.


----------



## Toads tool (Jun 7, 2007)

big rockpile said:


> Here is one of my first ones on the place,really need to be a little bigger.Don't need a Board to Tack Wire to just wrape it around and tie it.Works good for Corners and Gate ways.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's pretty cool. A picture helps a bunch.

I've seen a couple from afar but never put 2 and 2 together.


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

We have a thing called an "o'o" bar which is about six feet of 3/4" to 1" diameter solid steel with a chisel point at one end and a flat knob at the other. It weighs about twenty to twenty five pounds. It is mostly used to dig into lava rock, dunno how it would work with your type of rock. I just used one to dig a hole through 6" thick concrete and it worked real well. Dunno as I'd want to dig very many holes with it, but it does do the job.


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey.

Rotohammer or build stone columns.

RF


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

Go on Ebay, buy a Drill such as this and a 1 1/2 inch diameter carbide bit. Drill your holes and put in T-posts. Use Wedge-loc (available at Tractor Supply) to make corners.

Here is a link to the type of drill needed:

http://cgi.ebay.com/DeWalt-D25550K-...ryZ63919QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/IRWIN-SPLINE-1-...ryZ55814QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


1 7/16 to 1 1/2 inch diameter holes are the proper size for T-posts. This allows you to put the t-post where you need it vs where the ground lets you put it.


----------



## lynnabyrd (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for all the ideas. I'll run them past DH and see what he wants to try!  

You guys are great!


----------



## Cascade Failure (Jan 30, 2007)

big rockpile said:


> Here is one of my first ones on the place,really need to be a little bigger.Don't need a Board to Tack Wire to just wrape it around and tie it.Works good for Corners and Gate ways.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate to admit it, but I never would have thought of this.


----------

